# shiawassee Butch



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Gonna suck. A lot. And for a long time. But he'll always be looking over your shoulder.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> there was a few guys that knew my father on here and a lot of you may not be facebook fellas so i figured probably best to drop a note to let them know. My pops passed away last wednesday. he requested no funeral. I believe the sfcha org is doing a memorial for him so if one is inclined to donate, direct it towards SFCHA please.
> 
> i'll be sending his ashes over to Boss Shotshells later this week as they are gonna add them to some of their hottest loads for me to pass out to butch's buddies to hunt with this season to take him on his last hunt.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss. I lost mine 354 days ago. Last fall was ruined. Makes looking forward to this fall without him sad. Remember your memories. I hope you find comfort in them. Prayers sent your way. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fisheye (Apr 26, 2008)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your loved ones. Sounds like a special person with the outdoors in his heart. Time will heal. 

Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Korte (Sep 13, 2009)

He will always be in the blind with you.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I didn’t know him but I can tell he was one Helluva duck hunter! It’s hard to lose your father; thanks for sharing his story and my condolences to you.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, I hope you have a great season wether hunting, reminiscing or both


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Gonna suck. A lot. And for a long time. But he'll always be looking over your shoulder.


i hear ya there. <3


----------



## styme315 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I interacted with him last year when he did some work on my SB. I really enjoyed my conversation with him and appreciate all he did for the waterfowl community.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

i just heard the sad news.
So sorry for your loss, Dan. 
prayers headed your way.


----------



## puregreen (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Sounds like your father was a very good man and all outdoorsman should be thankful for his dedication to the Shiawassee State Game area. Prayers raised for comfort for your family.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss Dan.

Godspeed Butch, your legacy is strong.
#shiawasseelegend


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

sorry for your loss He mounted Lewis winch on my boat a couple of years ago He was such a nice guy and did an excellent job RIP Butch


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Dan.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Dan. He was an awesome dude, I very much enjoyed talking with him. Had a few conversations with him in the shop and afield, loaded with knowledge is an understatement. I can remember watching him put on an absolute clinic in the 40's back when I first started hunting SRSGA, I will never forget that day.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

sorry for your loss dan, wish I would have met him! I'm sure your memories will continue his legacy!!!!!!


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Dan. Only met him one time ten years ago but he still sometimes comes to mind when I'm hunting.


----------



## cvg3 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Dan, I feel very privileged that I was able to sit down for a few minutes last year and talk with him RIP Butch


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan, so sorry to hear of your loss. I met your dad a couple times and know what an impact he had on your hunting and SRSGA as a whole. I know how hard it is to lose a dad you grew up hunting with, but there will always be unlimited memories in those marshes and fields!


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Dan. Glad you where able to share in alot of good hunts with him! Great idea with the ashes.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Shupac said:


> Sorry for your loss Dan. Only met him one time ten years ago but he still sometimes comes to mind when I'm hunting.


ah yes. i believe he was on the guest hunt with us so you got a little taste of the ol man.  i remember that hunt


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Very nice tribute with the pictures.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

For those of you who never met Butch, you REALLY missed out on getting to know one outstanding person. We all have our faults, sure. But Butch was usually smiling and willing to help people out. One of the many memories I have of Butch is one of the first years I started hunting the flats. I showed up alone for an afternoon draw basically just to hang out. Didn't even really expect to hunt. I had met Butch through Dan, but really didn't know him. Butch came up and started talking. Pretty quick he had convinced me to hunt, and offered to take me. Don't remember what # we drew, but it wasn't high. He took me to lunch first, went to his house and loaded all his stuff, and off we went. Basically all I had to do was grab my gun and waders. I specifically recall Butch wouldn't shoot. Gave me all the shots. Some I made, and some I whiffed LOL. Shot a few and had a great afternoon and learned A LOT just talking. I have lots of similar stories, but just know that if you never met the man you really missed out. RIP my friend.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

May his memory be eternal


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss!! He threaded my first shaft for my mudmotor my cousin and I built from scratch 10+ years ago. I remembered when I asked how much he said a bottle of blackberry brandy and a box of shells. He said the brandy was his duck call oil haha. We talked about hunting and my mudmotor for a few hours. I sold that boat to a buddy 5 years ago and every time I see that motor I think of blackberry brandy and have a little laugh.. he was a great guy!!!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

cwielock said:


> Sorry for your loss!! He threaded my first shaft for my mudmotor my cousin and I built from scratch 10+ years ago. I remembered when I asked how much he said a bottle of blackberry brandy and a box of shells. He said the brandy was his duck call oil haha. We talked about hunting and my mudmotor for a few hours. I sold that boat to a buddy 5 years ago and every time I see that motor I think of blackberry brandy and have a little laugh.. he was a great guy!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


"duck call oil" hahah so true


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss doesn't seem enough to even cut it!

Love the pictures, My buddy and I used to tool around in International Scouts, He & His Dad restored them.

Cherish the memories, that was back in the day when Men were real Men and Women were Damned glad of it!

My how things have changed!







Shiawassee_Kid said:


> there was a few guys that knew my father on here and a lot of you may not be facebook fellas so i figured probably best to drop a note to let them know. My pops passed away last wednesday. he requested no funeral. I believe the sfcha org is doing a memorial for him so if one is inclined to donate, direct it towards SFCHA please.
> 
> i'll be sending his ashes over to Boss Shotshells later this week as they are gonna add them to some of their hottest loads for me to pass out to butch's buddies to hunt with this season to take him on his last hunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan - You are very Lucky and long after our generation of hunters are gone his name will come up with the hunters telling how your dad and his buddies saved one of the best hunting areas in Michigan!! It’s very sad to lose someone that special but look at all the nice things people are saying about him!! And how Bad Ass are those pictures!!! I absolutely love looking at Pictures from back in the day when you hunted with what clothes and guns you had . He lived one heck of a life just by looking at those photos. And what a hell of a son he raised who would honor his father in such a cool way!! I am very sad for your loss and for the loss of a waterfowl legend but I am very happy to say your Fathers legacy will never be forgotten!!!
Roger


----------



## Hook and Ladder (Mar 1, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your dad. Never met either of you but if we had more people in our world like him we would definitely live in a better place. Huge loss for the waterfowl community. Again remember the good times.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry for you loss.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow, so sorry to hear, Dan. I met him just once. That would be the time I brought my oldest daughter up to hunt with you for the youth priority draw a dozen or so years ago. Afterwards we went back to Butch's barn to clean birds, and he came by to see how we did. She told him how she wished she could have hit more of her shots, and he told her some stories of YOU as a kid, that made her laugh and feel better about missing... and you could tell he was proud of you. I credit that with keeping her in the hunting game to this day! You, in turn, have a lot to be proud of and a lot to be thankful for. Wishing you and yours comfort in your grieving process....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Shlwego said:


> Wow, so sorry to hear, Dan. I met him just once. That would be the time I brought my oldest daughter up to hunt with you for the youth priority draw a dozen or so years ago. Afterwards we went back to Butch's barn to clean birds, and he came by to see how we did. She told him how she wished she could have hit more of her shots, and he told her some stories of YOU as a kid, that made her laugh and feel better about missing... and you could tell he was proud of you. I credit that with keeping her in the hunting game to this day! You, in turn, have a lot to be proud of and a lot to be thankful for. Wishing you and yours comfort in your grieving process....


ah yes. i remember that hunt. we had a good time....and the time in shop re-hashing that hunt. thanks for that reminder seems like you gifted me some amazing homemade mead? i think if i remember right? good stuff.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes we did. It was a fantastic hunt. And really cool to meet your dad.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I remember him setting up the chainsaw and winch for me on my boat. He struck me as a honest good person.


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss. I remember seeing a lot on here about the mods and welding he would do to help others out. I was lucky to have a man’s man for a father as well. Those pictures are great and tell a thousand stories. Remind me of when times were simpler. May time help ease the pain but keep the memories sharp.
Sincerely,
Matt Kubiak


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Kid. 

Sounds like I missed out, BIG TIME!


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

sorry to hear that man


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Dan.
Spent some time with Brody on Saturday.
He filled me in.
Thinking of you, and praying for your family.


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

Didn't know you or your dad personally , but I followed you over the years My sincerest condolences.


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

I just read this unfortunate news.
I didn't know him. Might have met him in the early 90s, but who knows. The thing that strikes me is the debt that ALL of us owe to him and a small few. Every draw, every hunt at SRSGA could be just a wish if not for the efforts of hero's like him.
How do we get a pullover or a launch named after him? I'll step up to do the legwork. Point me in the right direction.
I thank you Butch (and will continue to do so!)


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

JackAm said:


> I just read this unfortunate news.
> I didn't know him. Might have met him in the early 90s, but who knows. The thing that strikes me is the debt that ALL of us owe to him and a small few. Every draw, every hunt at SRSGA could be just a wish if not for the efforts of hero's like him.
> How do we get a pullover or a launch named after him? I'll step up to do the legwork. Point me in the right direction.
> I thank you Butch (and will continue to do so!)


 i'm hearin SFCHA is working on a memorial. i've been directing everyone to look them up and join. make a donation in Butch's name. thanks to anyone that does. thats what he woulda wanted.


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Dan, RIP Butch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

